# Lap repair of perforated gastric ulcer



## GIBBERS (Jun 22, 2009)

My surgeon did a laparoscopic repair of a perforated gastric ulcer. Does anyone know if there is a cpt for this or do i need to use the unlisted procedure code, 43659?

I found the open code for this procedure, cpt 43501, but no luck on the lap code.

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jun 23, 2009)

My docs do this procedure as well, and we use unlisted code 43659.

Jaime, CPC


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 24, 2009)

We use the 43659 also


----------



## GIBBERS (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help, ladies
Terri


----------

